# hi Meric hier



## meric (3 Juni 2015)

hallo an alle wollte mich mal vorstellen, 
ich bin meric und komme aus köln.


----------



## Padderson (3 Juni 2015)

na dann welcome aboard und viel Spaß beim stöbern und posten


----------



## General (4 Juni 2015)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## Hehnii (4 Juni 2015)

Hallo auch an Dich und *Herzlich Willkommen* hier!


----------



## data.echo (5 Juli 2015)

willkommen hier im forum, meric!


----------

